# Frag tank



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey all

I’ve been looking for a frag tank and haven’t really found anything that suits my needs

I went to a place in Scarborough to have them custom build one to the size I want but I’ve been having some trouble getting them to actually start.

Anyone know where else I can have a custom frag tank built? 

Glass or acrylic is fine with me, but I’m not looking to spend a fortune either

Thanks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ced (Sep 2, 2013)

Miracles aquarium out of orangeville. Great service, great tanks! Got my 360 gallon built by them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

You can try JT Custom Acrylics, he has a website and phone nr is there.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I finally ordered today from NAFB

2 weeks for delivery

Hoping for the best




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

